# Shadow Creek Ranch?



## RiverCowboy (Mar 14, 2011)

Buzzards,

I'm looking for information on Shadow Creek Ranch, a 6,000 acre private property offering 22 private homesites and access and amenities to homeowners in Summit/Grand Counties.

They boast world class fly fishing on the Blue, and from their map they are located west of the Blue, downstream from Green Mountain:

Shadow Creek Ranch - Welcome

I ask out of due diligence because not much information is available outside of their website, and I have job opportunity there, but don't want to go to work for the likes of Paul Tudor Jones.

Do we have any beef with these guys? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm very familiar and active with the Blue Valley land exchange and lower Blue management plan issues of which Shadow Creek is a stakeholder not to mention fishing the canyon for many years.

email [email protected] . Also, I'm fishing the canyon tomorrow if you'd like to meet up during or after around mid afternoon.

Richard


----------



## marks4runr (Feb 6, 2009)

I am wodering if you ever took this job? I know a bit about these folks and a neighboring HOA up there.


----------

